

The Two-Timers’ Club: Web app for adulterers - brandnewlow
http://www.torontolife.com/features/two-timers-club/

======
brandnewlow
I remember reading a comment somewhere about how successful web apps exploit
one of the seven deadly sins. Well, I guess this is a good example.

